# Browning white lightning or beretta white onyx



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello gents, I'm trying to decide between these two guns, O/U for competition 5 stand / upland bird. I'm trying to keep my budget under 2000$, and preferably a 12 gauge.
I have felt both, and both I like a lot.

Any pros or cons on either gun?


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

No input on the Browning but my son shoots a Beretta Silver Pigeon in 4H competitions. Lots of shells through his gun with no issues. He goes through 10-12 cases per year. Most of the 4H kids shoot Beretta.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

No experience with a white onyx, but I own a White Lightning 28ga. that has been absolutely fantastic. I bought it probably ten years ago, and it's become my all but exclusive dove gun. Lots of rounds through it, including a 5K round week in Argentina, and it's never missed a lick. I'd say that out of all of the guns I've got, (not an insignificant number) it is probably the one purchase that I've been the happiest with.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> No experience with a white onyx, but I own a White Lightning 28ga. that has been absolutely fantastic. I bought it probably ten years ago, and it's become my all but exclusive dove gun. Lots of rounds through it, including a 5K round week in Argentina, and it's never missed a lick. I'd say that out of all of the guns I've got, (not an insignificant number) it is probably the one purchase that I've been the happiest with.


 Good to know! The white lightning is about 400$ cheaper! I might save me some money! Thanks!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hands down beretta!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Buy the one that fits you. The geometry on the Browning and Beretta are probably different. I have never mounted a Browning that fit me. I have therefore never bought one. They have some beautiful guns, but, to quote one of the biggest travesties of justice ever, "if it doesn't fit, you must acquit," no matter how great the gun looks, how many people say it's fantastic, how much you love the looks, etc. 

Hold the gun at waste level, like you are ready to mount and shoot, close your eyes, mount the gun, and open your eyes. What you see will tell you whether it fits or not. It's not exact, but it will give you a pretty good idea. If you are looking at a bunch of rib, you will shoot that gun high every time. If you are looking directly down the rib, you will probably be in good shape. You might also find yourself looking at the left or right side of the rib, depending upon how the cast is set into the stock, and how fat your cheeks are. LOL

I shudder to think how many people are so proud of their $2000 or whatever price shotgun, but since it doesn't fit them, they never hit anything. It's like my oral surgeon brother in law who makes $400k/yr, shoots $5000 shotguns, and takes $2-4000 hunting trips, but he shoots walmart dove and quail loads. C'mon, that's like fishing for Marllin with the cheapest hooks you can buy.

Good luck. 

By the way my kid shoots the Onyx in 20 ga, and we have had tremendous luck with it. I also have two Silver Pigeons, 12, and 20- both great guns, because THEY FIT ME.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*i'm with Jammer*

Fit over fashion. If it cost $400 more or $400 less, if it does not fit, you will never truly enjoy it. Even worse is you may never come close to your potential.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Buy the one that fits you. The geometry on the Browning and Beretta are probably different. I have never mounted a Browning that fit me. I have therefore never bought one. They have some beautiful guns, but, to quote one of the biggest travesties of justice ever, "if it doesn't fit, you must acquit," no matter how great the gun looks, how many people say it's fantastic, how much you love the looks, etc.
> 
> Hold the gun at waste level, like you are ready to mount and shoot, close your eyes, mount the gun, and open your eyes. What you see will tell you whether it fits or not. It's not exact, but it will give you a pretty good idea. If you are looking at a bunch of rib, you will shoot that gun high every time. If you are looking directly down the rib, you will probably be in good shape. You might also find yourself looking at the left or right side of the rib, depending upon how the cast is set into the stock, and how fat your cheeks are. LOL
> 
> ...


This is good advice. I picked up a White Onyx in 20 Ga a couple of months ago and absolutely love it so far.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

If you buy the Beretta have the forcing cones lengthened. Recoil reduction well worth it.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I HAD a white onyx, it was my 1st beretta. After 1/2 a dove season, and not much shooting time on it either, the clear coat finish was failing miserably. I contacted beretta on the issue and was pretty much told that they were aware of this situation but.... Tough sh**. I was able to work a deal with the store I bought it from and traded it back in on a SPII that had the oil satin finish and have been happy ever since. SO my suggestion is that if you do go with the White Onyx get the sporting version with the 30" barrels which is available in the oil satin finish and stay as far away from the gloss finish as possible. My $.02


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

While fit is of utmost importance there are people around that can "adjust" the stock to fit you.


----------

